# Grundangeln



## SpeedyGonzales (11. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Nachdem ihr mir empfohlen hat mein Glück auf Grund zu versuchen, suche ich ein paar Anleitungen..

gibt es irgendwo Bilder wie die Montage fürs Grundangeln Aussehen soll? 
Soll ich ein Blei in Form von Perle- oder Sarg nehmen? 
Wie Schwer soll das Blei sein? ich will eine Winkelrute nehmen.. 

Ich will ein Allroundköder nehmen, Wurm, Mais Maden.. und im Altrhein mein Glück versuchen..

Ich suche auch Bilder für die Montage mit Futterkorb.. 
Brauche ich eigentlich auch ein Blei wenn ich ein Futterkorb benutze? 
Ich denke, wenn sich das Futter auflöst dann der Köder irgendwo "schwimmt" aber nicht da wo der Futter liegt, da kein Gewicht mehr vorhanden oder?

Im web findet man das eine oder andere "Spezielle" Montagen, aber ich will einfach mal was "einfaches" normales für mich als Anfänger.. man findet soviel, daß man als Anfänger gar nicht weiß, was "richtig" ist.. 

Noch eine Frage, ich versuche die ganze Zeit mein Glück im Altrhein mit der Pose.. was mich immer wieder nervt, ist, dass meine Pose immer von der leichte Strömung wegschwimmt, und so nur sehr kurz auf der stelle bleibt die ich angefüttert habe, ich habe gelesen, dass eine Kugelformige Pose besser wäre stimmt das?

Anfänger haben es echt schwer #t

danke für die eine oder andere Anwort!

                      Speedy Gonzales


----------



## Palerado (11. Juli 2003)

Ich fange dann mal an:

Also das mit der Pose ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch. Du solltest möglichst schlanke Posen verwenden um der Strömung wenig Angriffsfläche zu bieten. Es gibt auch spezielle Strömungsposen für sowas.

Grundangeln: Die einfachste Montage ist Folgende: Auf die Hauptschnur kommt ein Plastikröhrchen in das ein Blei eingehangen wird. Dann ziehst Du eine Perle auf die Schnur, knotest den Wirbel an, Haken dran, fertig. Die Montage nehme ich auch immer.
Wenn Du in einem Fließgewässer angelst solltest Du ein Sargblei verwenden, weil dieses besser am Grund hält. Du mußt natürlich auspeobieren welches Gewicht Du brauchst damit das Blei liegenbleibt.

Zum angeln mit Futterkorb kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da ich diese Methode nicht benutze. Ich weiß nur, dass es Futterkörbe mit Bleigewichten gibt, denn ein Gewicht brauchst Du auf jeden Fall.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen. Wenn etwas unklar ist frag einfach nach.

Daniel


----------



## STeVie (13. Juli 2003)

Hi SpeedyGonzales  #h
Schau doch mal in mein Topic, da steht einiges...


----------



## feederangler (13. Juli 2003)

Hi,
nur eins: Finger weg von Sargbleien! Die sind ne überholte Methode.
Feedermontagen findest du auf meiner HP. Statt des Feeder kannst du da auch immer ein Blei montieren.


----------



## Fishkopping (13. Juli 2003)

Hi...

Wofür benötigt man eigentlich eine Perle?... stattdessen benutze ich einfach ein Stopper.


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2003)

Moin Fishkopping...
Ähm? Meinst Du einen Gummistopper???
Klar - kannst statt einer Perle auch nehmen, nur die Perle ist einfacher wiederzuverwerten und bedarf nicht eine unendlichen Pfrummelei...


----------



## sebastian (13. Juli 2003)

Hi
Also ich finde sowas egal. glaubst du der Fisch beisst nicht nur weil dein Blei zu lang is. Probier einfach mal. Zum Futterkorb würd ich einfach ein 15er bis 20er Blei drauf tun. Das mit der Pose ist echt doof das passiert mir auch manchmal da kann man was ich weis nicht sonderlich viel machen, aber die Fische beissen überall.

MFG Sebastian

PS: Ich fisch auch erst seit ein paar Jahren hau einfach rein die Angel und wart so mach ichs immer :O)


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (13. Juli 2003)

@fishkoppingdie perle ist meines erarchtens da, um den wirbelknoten vor dem blei zu schützen.
wenn esd falsch ist, bitte berichtigen.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Tinsen (13. Juli 2003)

das problem mit der pose bekommst du in den griff, indem du die tiefe (abstand blei zum stopperknoten der pose) genau auf wassertiefe einstellst. das blei liegt somit auf dem grund und die pose steht gerade so (oft kippelt sie dabei etwas).

zum ausloten der tiefe hägst du das vorfach aus und hängst ein (lot)blei in den wirbel. das ist dann zu schwer für deine pose. wenn du zu flach eingestellt hast, dann geht sie unter, wenn du zu tief eingestellt hast, dann liegt sie flach auf dem wasser.

wenn du die tiefe gefunden und eingestellt hast, dann hängst du dein vorfach ein und das liegt dann glaut auf dem grund.

die montage macht natürlich nur sinn, wenn du es auf fisch abgesehen hast, der seine nahrung auch auf dem grund sucht (aal, brassen, karpfen, barben,zander, etc.)

ist mit pose etwas spannender, weil du die bisse besser siehst, als mit einer grundbleimontage.

asl gundbleimotage gibts es gerade im raubfischforum unter zanderangeln eine abbildung. da kannst du statt köderfisch auch nen wurm ranmachen 






das blei kannst du direkt an den abstandhalter ranmachen. kauf dir einfach diese birnenbleie mit einer öse. die kannst du dann gut in den abstandhalter einklinken.

als hauptschnur ganz normal deine sehne (20-30er - was du so angelst). das vorfach dann entsprechend deinem zielfisch (wurmhaken, maishaken,zanderhaken, alroundhaken).


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Juli 2003)

Es ist Richtig, dass Kompakte (Rundliche) Posen besser in der Strömung sind, wegen verhältnis Auftrieb zu Oberfläche. Es gibt aber auch spezielle flache Strömungsposen. Wichtig ist aber mehr die Art der Bebleiung. Das gesamte Blei sollte Kompakt in Grundnähe sein. dann treibt die Pose Langsamer. Eventuell kann man sie auch mit einem aufliegenden Blei Überbleien, so dass sie untergehen würde, wenn sie zu flach eingestellt ist.

Ein Flaches Blei ist beim Grundfischen besser. Warum Sargbleie veraltet sein sollen ist mir schleierhaft. Sie sind günstig und funzen. Strömungsbleie sind aber besser.

Futterkörbe sind normal einseitig mit Blei beschwert. Wenn sie wegrollen sind sie zu wenig beschwert. Abhilfe: noch einen Streifen Dachdeckerblei über dem schon vorhandenen anbringen/ Eckige Futterkörbe benutzen/ Einen Nagel o.ä. so befestigen, dass der Korb nicht mehr rollen kann.
Das Ganze sieht dann unter wasser so aus, das unterhalb des Futterkorbes der Köder rumbaumelt und das Futter, das aus dem Futterkorb gewaschen wird am Köder vorbei stromab treibt, und von dort die Fische Hochlockt. Dazu sollte die Futterzusammensetzung der Strömungsstärke angepasst werden. Am besten probierst Du erstmal Fertigfutter fürs Feedern. Optimal ist, wenn es nach dem Auswerfen durch einen Kleinen Ruck mit der Rute aus dem Futterkorb gezogen werden kann,  aber es beim vorsichtigen direkten rausholen so gerade eben noch im Korb hält.

Zum Grundangeln sieht Tinsens Montage sehr gut aus, besonders gefällt mir die Geflochtene Schlagschnur, wegen der Wollhandkrabben, das Vorfach kann deswegen ruhig auch was stärker sein. Ich benutze auch keinen Seitenarm zwischen Blei und Abstandhalter. Abstandhalter möglichst Kurz.

Was meinst Du mit Winkelrute? Eine mit Knick, also ne Swingtip oder einen Winklepicker?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## SpeedyGonzales (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

danke an alle für eure Tips, habe mir alles mehrmal durchgelesen, und werde alles Probieren danke!

@tinsen
wofür ist die "Geflochtene Schlagschnur" vor dem Vorfach?

gruss

Speedy Gonzales (mit hoffentlich mehr Glück das nächste mal)


----------



## Tinsen (14. Juli 2003)

keine ahnung. vergiss es einfach. nimm deine hauptschnur direkt an den wirbel.

schlagschnüre sind in der regel dafür da, daß man damit weiter werfen kann (da sie dicker ist und bei gewaltwürfen nicht reißt) und/oder abriebsfester (z.b. auf muschelbänken) ist.

wenn du "normales" grundangeln  betreiben möchtes, dann mach das so einfach wie möglich und taste dich stück für stück ran. wirst schhon deine eigenen erfahrungen machen, was geht und was nicht geht.


----------



## Eifeler (27. Juli 2003)

schau mal hier


----------



## Snowman98 (27. Juli 2003)

Beim Grundangeln solltest du die Finger von den Sargbleien lassen!
Als ich noch unerfahren war hab ich nämlich auch mit diesen Dingern angefangen und hab praktisch bei jedem einholen abgerissen. :v
(Bei uns in der Aare ist an einigen Stellen die Hängergefahr durch Steine oder Kraut natürlich gross)

Seitdem benutze ich Strömungsbleie (von Askari):m 
Mit denen hatte ich seitdem nie mehr Probleme.

Und wenn du keine Strömungsbleie im Angelladen bekommst tun's auch tropfenförmige.

Wichtig ist noch, dass du beim Einholen das Blei nicht über den Grund hin zu dir schleifst! Sonst könnte es nen Hänger geben.
Einfach Schnur straffen und dann die Rute zügig anheben um das Blei vom Grund zu lösen und dann einholen. 

Wegen den Futterkörben: Entweder knüpfst du noch ein Blei in die Montage oder du besorgst dir beschwerte Futterkörbchen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2003)

ich gieße mir meine Sargbleie selber und somit angel ich auch mit Sargbleie. Abrisse habe ich meist nur beim Werfen! Liegen auf jedenfall besser in der Strömung.  zum Brandungsangeln nehme ich lieber Bleie in Tropfenform, damit sie besser über den Boden rollen und den Grund absuchen. Jenachdem , ob Du einen Bereich schneller absuchen willst oder nur auf einer Stelle angeln willst benutzt Du die entsprechende Bleiform. Am besten Selbergießen, ist auf jedenfall günstiger!


----------



## Snowman98 (29. Juli 2003)

Abrisse beim Werfen? Wie bringst du denn sowas fertig? 
Hast du ne Gummikugel zwischen Blei und Knoten aufgezogen?
Falls ja, würde ich es mal mit ner grösseren Kugel oder noch besser mit 2 Kugeln hintereinander versuchen. 

Mir ist es bis jetzt nur einmal passiert, dass ich das Blei beim werfen "verloren" habe:
Habe mit Schwung ausgeworfen und  als ich die Schnur stoppen wollte, habe ich das wohl ein wenig zu ruckartig gemacht. Es gab nen lauten Knall und Blei, Köder und was sonst noch alles an der Montage dran war, schlug weit verstreut auf dem Wasser auf. :r

Wie teuer kommt dich denn so z.B. ein 80g-Blei, wenn du es selber giesst?
Ist das nicht relativ aufwendig?;+


----------



## scarred (1. April 2006)

*AW: Grundangeln*

Zum Blei gewichtaber nur wer Mathe nicht scheut)Auf der Rute steht immer das Wurfgewicht z.B. 30-90g dann must du rechnen (30+90)/2=60g Also nimmst du ein 60g Blei.Dann komt es noch auf die Strömung an wenn du im Reihn oder Main usw. angelst dann würde ich noch 20-30g Drauflegen (Oder Sargblei verwenden).Im See ist das einfacher da nimmst du einfach die 60g (es seiden es herst starke Unterströmung dann maste weider 10-20g drauf.Willst du das das Blei rollt (zum Barbenfischen o.ä.) nimmst du ein Rundes Blei dann ziehst evt. 10-20g (im Fluss^^) ab.

Denke aber drann wenn du auf Hecht bzw. auf Waller (Wels) angelst und Köfi´s nimmst das du auch das gewicht des Fisches mitrechnest!

Zur Montageie ienfachste ist immer noch Blei,Perle(Gummikugel(bekommst im Bastelladen)),Wirbel,Vorfach ,Haken,Und an den Haken köder (^^)

AngelstelleAm See u. Fluss)Immer in richtung Struckturen also Versunkene Bäume,Barschberge(unterwasser Inseln) Schilfkanten und im Frühjahr ehnder in flache Regionen (weil sich das das Wasser schnelle erwärmt)

Und sorry wegen dem Smilies sollte eigentlich heisen : ( also Doppelpunkt und Klammer auf ^^

mfg Kevin


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Grundangeln*

hallo,
ich angle erst seit kurzem, darum habe ich viele viele fragen zum angeln.
in den pfingst-ferien fahre ich (14 Jahre alt) nach oberitalien an die adria. :vik: 

ich habe ne 3m lange teleskop-rute etliche posen und bleie...
das wurfgewicht der rute beträgt 20-50g

was würdet ihr mir für diese rute empfehlen......

....welche fischereimethode?
....welche bleie?
....mit oder ohne pose?
....was für ne schnurstärke?
....was für´nen haken (größe) ?
....vieleicht ein paar tipps?



ich würde mich sehr über die eine oder andere antwort freuen!!!








---Stefan3838---


----------

